

iOS 8 Private NFC Framework - hosterlinux
https://github.com/billinghamj/iOS8-NearField

======
BillinghamJ
We haven't managed to actually use this yet. Suspecting it may require us
listing some entitlements.

If you have any tips, please let me know :)

------
robinhoodexe
I would appreciate a readme or something that describes this project.

~~~
RyanZAG
It appears to be auto-generated header files of the non-public NFC API in
iOS8. Useful for jailbroken or enterprise apps on iOS I guess, or for people
looking to see what features might be publicly available for NFC in future on
iOS.

~~~
BillinghamJ
Correct. I did it on my iPhone earlier. It's for the purpose of a hackathon.

